# Suche Rolle der Auferstehung !



## sevorane (12. April 2014)

Hallo,
wie der Titel schon sagt suche ich jemanden der mir eine Rolle der Auferstehung an meinen seit 2011 ruhenden Account senden würde.
Emailadresse würde ich sofort übermitteln.

Viele Dank im Voraus und Grüße,

Sevo


----------



## Sohri (12. April 2014)

Die gibt es nicht mehr, wurde vor 1-2 Monaten abgeschafft


----------



## sevorane (13. April 2014)

Oh Oh,
vielen Dank für die Info, habe ich auch soeben gelesen.
Dann kann hier zu !
VG


----------

